# The Choctawhatchee - One More Time



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Drat....I forgot to take my camera this morning. We could have made some fun photos. Oh well....next time.

Geezer and I launched about 6:15 and quit about 11:30. Good thing we quit when we did as a big rain storm came through shortly after we left the landing. We were the only boat on the river all morning. The more I fish this particular stretch of the Choctawhatchee the more i like it.

We fished several holes I found earlier and some new ones Geezer pointed out.

Tossed a few we would normally have kept but ended up with 18 channels, 1 blue, and 1 bream. 

The Geezer used catalpas and I used shrimp. We had earthworms but hardly touched them. We didn't keep count but the score was about even. 

Nice morning on the river with a good friend met right here on PFF. It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

You guys are some cat killin compadres!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks like fun. Especially if they were caught on light tackle.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

There's that table again, Try'n.

You guys are killing them! Fishing a float, or right on bottom?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> There's that table again, Try'n.
> 
> You guys are killing them! Fishing a float, or right on bottom?


On the bottom in pretty swift current. The river is on a little rise so the water is flowing fast.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

skiff89_jr said:


> Looks like fun. Especially if they were caught on light tackle.


Tackle about medium so not exactly light. We are using 1 to 2 oz lead in the swift water. Close in...1 oz, in the middle....2 oz. Might get away with 3/4 oz close in but using no roll sinkers and haven't found any less than 1 oz.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> There's that table again, Try'n.
> 
> You guys are killing them! Fishing a float, or right on bottom?


Forgot to mention that table is about 50+ years old. Given to my Mom and Dad by my sister. The treated 2 by 12 I picked up on the Shoal River.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Man yall are killing it, nice!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> There's that table again, Try'n.
> 
> You guys are killing them! Fishing a float, or right on bottom?




Yup. Most famous table on PFF! Nice catch - on a side note, I worked as a stock boy at TG&Y in the late 70's and we stocked the same table with benches. My rule was if I saw someone looking at them, I went on break, lunch, or had to go home sick. Those things are one of the heaviest things on the planet!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I think ya'll have that chanel cat stuff down pat ! :thumbup:


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Those are some nice catfish. You don't catch many flatheads? I guess they prefer live bait.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> Those are some nice catfish. You don't catch many flatheads? I guess they prefer live bait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm becoming a table lover too...another great report.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm wondering if your same technique JB would work over here on yellow? I have always had good luck with shrimp on channel cat but never tried them early in the morning...I would love to get on a bite like that.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

What kind of holes are y'all targeting??


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

My mechanic Daniel Burlison uses shrimp for bream and catfish. He does real good. He usually launches at Milligan.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jcoss15 said:


> I'm wondering if your same technique JB would work over here on yellow? I have always had good luck with shrimp on channel cat but never tried them early in the morning...I would love to get on a bite like that.


http://s1207.photobucket.com/user/fishwalton/slideshow/Cow Ford 060116I


I don't see why not. The only difference is the Yellow is much cleaner than the Choctawhatchee so the water is more clear. Have never tried shrimp on bream but since you mentioned it I will do that next time I fish bream. 
If I had a good size freezer I would lay in a shrimp supply since they are selling for $2 per pound right now...bait shrimp. 
A 4 or 5 hour trip I use about 3/4 of a quart bag for two fishing. Less when I fish alone.

I would night fish some if I had someone to go with me, but don't so just fish them in the mornings.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jcoss15 said:


> What kind of holes are y'all targeting??


The usual log jams and collection of stuff you see on the bottom with the sonar. I don't like getting hung up too much so don't really target heavy cover where flatheads probably hang out the most. Also watch for drop offs which seem to be good. 

I look for moderate bottom cover then fish around that. Have lost a number of fish that get themselves into the cover before I can get them clear. Sometimes You can give slack line and they will work themselves out. 

Also, sidescan on my Hummer is a real assist when scouting along a bank.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm jealous of your sidescan


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats it! Im hitting yellow in the morning armed with fishwaltons secrets to success and some super secret catfish bait i read about....it involves kool-aid :shifty:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

If a fish jumps - sicfish is not far behind


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I haven't had much luck with hotdogs soaked in koolaide.

Went to the Grand Ole Oprey tonight and enjoyed the show. Old timers Bill Anderson, John Conlee, The Gatlin Brothers and Roy Clark. New acts Keith Anderson and Craig Campbell. Money well spent.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

billyb said:


> I haven't had much luck with hotdogs soaked in koolaide.
> .




I'm on a diet and that sounds pretty good!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sure said:


> Thats it! Im hitting yellow in the morning armed with fishwaltons secrets to success and some super secret catfish bait i read about....it involves kool-aid :shifty:


The only real secret catfish bait is Natural baits. Everything else is for profits.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> The only real secret catfish bait is Natural baits. Everything else is for profits.


Well, pic-n-sav made a killing off me, $1.07 for a pack of wieners and a packet of red drank. Channel cats eat all kinds of crap, like ivory soap.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sure said:


> Well, pic-n-sav made a killing off me, $1.07 for a pack of wieners and a packet of red drank. Channel cats eat all kinds of crap, like ivory soap.


They will eat just about anything especially if left on a hook long enough or fished in a farm pond. For channel cats you cant beat live shinners..


----------

